# Notebook Tastatur kaputt -> deaktivieren



## iceboy3 (11. Oktober 2014)

Hi Leute!

Ich würde gerne bei meinem Laptop die Tastatur komplett deaktivieren! Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, ohne abstecken? Tastatur ist kaputt, deshalb will ich sie deaktivieren, arbeite mit externer Tastatur!

Deaktivieren in Gerätemanager funzt nicht, aktiviert sich selbst wieder.

lg


----------



## metalstore (11. Oktober 2014)

Inwiefern ist sie denn kaputt und weshalb soll sie deaktiviert werden?


----------



## drstoecker (11. Oktober 2014)

kannste doch relativ einfach austauschen, welches laptop hast du denn?


----------



## rabe08 (12. Oktober 2014)

Tastatur ausbauen, Stecker abziehen, wieder einbauen, ohne Stecker wieder dranzumachen.


----------



## iceboy3 (12. Oktober 2014)

genau das will ich vermeiden

gut die hälfte der tasten geht nicht mehr, meine aktivieren sich von selbst und bleiben dabei hängen. somit ist der laptop unbrauchbar, will mir aber ersparen, das ding aufzumachen. deshalb die frage, ob es eine möglichkeit oder nen programm gibt, das zu deaktivieren. die tastatur will ich nicht austauschen, sonst müsst ich ja so oder so aufmachen


----------



## System_Crasher (12. Oktober 2014)

Hallo iceboy3 
Kannst du mal schreiben, was das ein Notebook das genau ist. Marke, Model, Jahrgang, etc

Damit wären wir einen Schritt weiter.


----------



## iceboy3 (12. Oktober 2014)

ASUS A54L-SX077V 0911CZ PBK

November 2011 gekauft.


----------



## norse (12. Oktober 2014)

Die Tastatur lässt sich bei diesem, wie bei tausenden anderen Notebooks innerhalb von 2 Minuten ausbauen und wieder einbauen  kein großer Aufwand! Die Tastatur ist nur eingeklipst und du musst nichts aufschrauben!

Hier ein Video, ab 2:40 wir die Tastatur getauscht!: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9u3t0gc2BbE

Alternativ im Gerätemanager deaktivieren ...


----------



## iceboy3 (12. Oktober 2014)

gerätemanager funzt nicht, hab das mit den clips heute selbst mitbekommen und deshalb einfach abgesteckt.


----------



## Abductee (12. Oktober 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/Tastatur-deuts...d=1413128592&sr=8-2&keywords=ASUS+A54L-SX077V
Lässt sich billiger vielleicht in eBay (gebraucht) ersteigern.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Oktober 2014)

Schau auf ebay die liegen so bei max. 20€.


----------

